# Help With Rooted Nexus/Asurion Warrenty!



## wil2bm (Feb 11, 2012)

This afternoon I plugged in my nexus to charge it (with charge I've always used) and the devie didn't recognize I had plugged in. I unplugged the charger and immediatly smelled and saw smoke coming from the pins on the cord.Killed the cord. No problems with the phone up untill this point. After trying several random possible fixes/spare batteries and going through 3 more cords I'm stuck with an unlocked phone that is under warrenty but cannot be connected to a computer. There is no way to Return to stock without connecting to a computer correct?

Any ideas as far as what I could possibly do to return the phone to Asurion without them finding out it's rooted? The phone is still under warrenty, I no longer carry insurance on the line though, so I can't just say I lost it or anything like that.

Pretty sure I'm screwed but just thought It was worth a shot to post here :-(


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Mobile Odin


----------



## wil2bm (Feb 11, 2012)

I've got about 30% battery left - should that cover it? (Wifi connected)

Also anyone have any idea what could possibly be the problem with the phone? Does it sound like something that they would issue a replacement for?


----------



## dodgerslim (Jun 15, 2011)

I could be (very very) wrong, but I thought with Asurion, it doesn't matter if the phone is rooted or not, since you're paying the deductible and insurance anyway...?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I think that should be enough to cover it. Just use WiFi to download it and the files. It doesn't matter what the problem is they will replace it because you are paying for insurance.


----------



## wil2bm (Feb 11, 2012)

I haven't had the insurance for about 4 months but the phone is a replacment from them that's about 5 months old... The warrenty is good for a year if it's a defect in the phone itself though right?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

A year from the manufacture date, yes.


----------



## wil2bm (Feb 11, 2012)

Just went to open store and my Wifi signal is dead :-/

Comes in very poor then disconnects, normally perfect signal.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Try to Bluetooth the app and files to yourself


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

My guide has a section exactly for this purpose, kids.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/page__st__40#entry759280


----------



## wil2bm (Feb 11, 2012)

Well don't mess with Bluetooth much but shoud be able to figure it out. Downloading the program and transferring it onto the nexus sounds easy enough but not sure about the other downloads.. will the program give me links to copy for the files?


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

They don't care if it's rooted. They re-image the phone as soon as they get it anyway.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Insurance doesn't care typically but you may have an issue since it's not lost, or physically broken or stolen, unless one these is true. Check with Verizon, it may be under extended warranty since you have Insurance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

imperivm said:


> They don't care if it's rooted. They re-image the phone as soon as they get it anyway.


This *is true*...
But I don't know if Verizon and Assurion are BFFLs or not; and personally I'd rather stay low on the "Poweruser" radar.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Jubakuba is my hero


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

22stars said:


> Jubakuba is my hero


<3 your face.


----------



## Doc Cause (Aug 29, 2012)

Well if the charging port is broken and the phones dead I don't think there be anyway for them to turn it on to check and see its rooted. They should just send a replacement phone. Even if they fix the port I don't think they care if its rooted since its a hardware issue. Not 100% sure but just my thoughts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Doc Cause said:


> Well if the charging port is broken and the phones dead I don't think there be anyway for them to turn it on to check and see its rooted. They should just send a replacement phone. Even if they fix the port I don't think they care if its rooted since its a hardware issue. Not 100% sure but just my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They could turn it on by using another battery lol


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL


----------



## wil2bm (Feb 11, 2012)

oes anyone know where I can find the Odin Verizon file? This link isn't working for me:-/

http://minus.com/lbdTr6f7eoPRvS


----------



## Hosehead (Jun 15, 2011)

Asurion doesn't care about rooted devices. My insurance replacement showed up with the bootloader unlocked. They must not look at these things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wil2bm (Feb 11, 2012)

I just don't want them to try and say it was something I did that caused the phone to possibly overheat - that wouldn't be covered.

I may just flash a stock rom and lock the bootloader..

Also the Nexus was backordered, so they tried to send me a Lucid which they refered to as a "better and newer" device lol... I said I'd rather stick with Samsung if possible to see if he would possibly offer the S3 and just got it in the mail today! Haven't really looked much into rooting/rom options but hoping I won't be dissapointed coming from the Nexus!


----------

